# Reyes Family Premier Toro Cigar Review - Excellent premium grade smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good looking cigar,medium-dark brown wrapper,quite veiny and bumpy. Firm body.Excellent draw..nice flavors of earth and wood.Good pace..perfect bur...

Read the full review here: Reyes Family Premier Toro Cigar Review - Excellent premium grade smoke!


----------

